
Covid-19 Has Affected Freelancing: A Global Survey of 1,365 Freelancers - halfimmortal
https://www.hellobonsai.com/covid-19-study
======
overfitted
Yeah well. The "gig economy" proved to be an easy sell when everything was on
the rise and booming. Not so nice for the individual 'giggers' when shit hits
the fan. Not the ultra privileged taking the hit though. As usual. .. though I
think the freelancers should've known and taking into account the risk of it
though.

~~~
halfimmortal
Unpopular opinion but I feel freelancing's still safer than a full time job in
the current scenario. You can charge higher & cushion yourself for an
uncertain time (when it comes). Another great thing that you learn while
freelancing is how to sell yourself.

It varies from industry to industry though. My opinion comes from being in
tech. Could be different for events related industries - videography,
photography, event planners etc.

